# Milan: Un azionista pronto ad una mossa clamorosa



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Novembre 2017)

Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti.
Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.


----------



## sacchino (29 Novembre 2017)

Messi al Milan


----------



## vanbasten (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



Montolivo verrà ceduto a gennaio


----------



## wfiesso (29 Novembre 2017)

.


----------



## de sica (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



Eh? Ma l’azionista di maggioranza non è solo Yonghong li?


----------



## de sica (29 Novembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Vale lo stesso discorso che ho fatto sul loro "articolo" sullo spogliatoio rube, panzane e supposizioni.



Sul rinvio del closing a marzo ci presero però


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Novembre 2017)

Credo che la notizia vada letta in chiave negativa...
Secondo me, è Ruiu che si è inventato qualcosa...
Oppure l'avvocato La Scala


----------



## luigi61 (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



Gattuso esonerato! torna Montella....


----------



## 97lorenzo (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



fesserie!!


----------



## alcyppa (29 Novembre 2017)

Cessione Bonucci?

Cacciata di Mirabelli?

Dagospia che è pattume?


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



Ruiu compra il Milan.
L'altro giorno l'ho incrociato a Milano mentre chiacchierava al telefonino ed ho avuto l'istinto di sputargli in faccia


----------



## wfiesso (29 Novembre 2017)

.


----------



## de sica (29 Novembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Cessione Bonucci?
> 
> Cacciata di Mirabelli?
> 
> Dagospia che è pattume?



Bonucci non lo cederanno mai adesso. Significherebbe ammettere il fallimento totale in campagna acquisti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



Se ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti i piccoli azionisti non c'entrano niente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



se non sbaglio l'azionista detentore del 99% delle quote è solo Yonghon Li. Quindi non capisco di che azionista possano parlare. Il restante è quasi inutile.


----------



## AllanX (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



Ruiu chiederà le dimissioni di Mirabelli...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Novembre 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Ruiu chiederà le dimissioni di Mirabelli...



si ma anche le chiedesse lol, può fare veramente poco. 

Strano in tanti anni non abbia mai chiesto le dimissioni del geometra.


----------



## Therealsalva (29 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Se ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti *gli azionisti* non c'entrano niente.



fixed. La gestione ordinaria spetta agli amministratori.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Novembre 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> fixed. La gestione ordinaria spetta agli amministratori.



Vero...gli azionisti in genere..e fra l'altro a quel che ci risulta l'azionista è uno solo.


----------



## Therealsalva (29 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Vero...gli azionisti in genere..e fra l'altro a quel che ci risulta l'azionista è uno solo.



Infatti. Non volevo essere puntiglioso con te, ma con la news. Se anche fosse un nuovo conferimento o una cessione di quote non avrebbe comunque alcun impatto diretto sulla campagna acquisti... a meno che boh... apporti cartellino di CR7 come conferimento di beni in natura &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



Mah


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Novembre 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Infatti. Non volevo essere puntiglioso con te, ma con la news. Se anche fosse un nuovo conferimento o una cessione di quote non avrebbe comunque alcun impatto diretto sulla campagna acquisti... a meno che boh... apporti cartellino di CR7 come conferimento di beni in natura ������



Sì, avevo capito  Più che altro volevo tranquillizzare chi paventa colpi di testa di La Scala o peggio di Ruiu, ma hai fatto benissimo a puntualizzare. Secondo me Dagospia avrà avuto qualche soffiata riferita male.


----------



## Therealsalva (29 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, avevo capito  Più che altro volevo tranquillizzare chi paventa colpi di testa di La Scala o peggio di Ruiu, ma hai fatto benissimo a puntualizzare. Secondo me Dagospia avrà avuto qualche soffiata riferita male.



Esatto. E ovviamente incarnando l’essenza del giornalismo hanno preso ed appiccicato, che sia mai che avessero idea di cosa si parla


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Novembre 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Esatto. E ovviamente incarnando l’essenza del giornalismo hanno preso ed appiccicato, che sia mai che avessero idea di cosa si parla



Probabilmente un acquisto di quote azionarie confuso con un azionista che fa campagna acquisti...e vai di copia-incolla


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente un acquisto di quote azionarie confuso con un azionista che fa campagna acquisti...e vai di copia-incolla



Magari esce fuori qualcuno..


----------



## ignaxio (29 Novembre 2017)

Ruiu vende la sua quota.. o a Berlusconi o a un ex milan.. magari Galliani!!


----------



## Black (29 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



questo è imbeccato da Ruiu. Quindi sarà qualche sciocchezza del pagliaccio


----------



## alcyppa (29 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bonucci non lo cederanno mai adesso. Significherebbe ammettere il fallimento totale in campagna acquisti



Ma sì figurati, pigliavo per il culo Dagospia.


----------



## Zani (29 Novembre 2017)

Più che un articolo di giornale sembra un oroscopo, dice niente sull'amore?


----------



## 666psycho (29 Novembre 2017)

Torna galliani


----------



## ScArsenal83 (30 Novembre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il sito Dagospia lancia un'autentica bomba sul Milan.
> Nei prossimi giorni, un azionista farà una clamorosa mossa che ha a che fare con la campagna acquisti.
> Il sito preannuncia che sarà qualcosa di cui parlerà tutta Italia.



Si si certo gia mi immagino salagadula megicabula bibbidi-bobbidi-bu, fa la magia tutto quel che vuoi tu ,bibbidi-bobbidi-bu


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Novembre 2017)

Dagospia è sotto acidi di recente


----------



## Djici (30 Novembre 2017)

Parlavano del interrogazione parlamentare?


----------

